# Snapper Fishing



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

If anyone has a spot for me and my son please let me know can go anytime but wednesday. I missed getting any snapper last season would like to get out and catch something i can keep for a change will help pay fuel ice bait...Thx


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Guys i really dont want to miss another snapper season. Please if you have room for 2 let me know....Thx:thumbsup:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Weather is looking kind of epic for the next few days. I doubt many people are going.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if the weather changes will be happy to take you and your son out. Right now it is too rough. How long are you going to be in the area. ed


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

submariner said:


> if the weather changes will be happy to take you and your son out. Right now it is too rough. How long are you going to be in the area. ed


That would be great, Just let me know when you have room. I live in gulf breeze.. Thx :thumbsup:


----------

